# 1967 Mercedes 250S



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm just now able to start this build on my old Mercedes. I had some carb and electrical issues that I've finally fixed. If I can get it finished and to enough shows I'll be bringing it to MECA/IASCA Finals in Louisville this October. 

The equipment will consist of a highly modified Panny Bottlehead HU, Hybrid Audio 3-way front stage (L1R2 tweeter, L4SE mid, C6 midbass) and the sub being a single Hybrid Audio Clarus 15. I'm going old school on the amps and using Audison VR series. The DSP is a Helix with a Director added on.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome, man! Looking forward to you getting back in to the habit.... errrr... hobby.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Yesterday I started on the console that will house the Panny double DIN HU. This will eventually flow thru into a center console between the two front seats. This HU console is similar to one I just built for the other '67 Benz that is in my shop. That one belongs to a good buddy of mine....same year, model, exterior body color but with black interior instead of blue like mine. I will be changing mine to black as well. Not a fan of the blue at all.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Next I needed to play around on the router table in order to make it hollow on the inside after the MDF panels get stacked.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I then used this piece as a guide to make the next one a little thicker. Once that one was finished I then duplicated that part until I had the correct width for the HU.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Watching this


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome work so far brother!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

evangojason said:


> Awesome work so far brother!


Thanks! Goal is to get most of the center console finished this week including the idea that you gave me. Still need to order the parts for that. 

More to follow on this idea......


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to see this beginning!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful classic Benz and cool build! I look forward to more...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sub'd.....classic Benz build, not something ya see everyday.......


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

50years old vehicle looking amazing.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. Definitely wanted something classic and something different.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got out there today and got a little more done on the HU console and got the template for the center console started.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

And here's how I made the template for the center console. I have a pretty cool idea for this center piece......Helix Director flushed in, cup holder, storage bin, and.........a humidor! Yup, a humidor...with Spanish cedar lining and a hygrometer.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Figured I'd throw a few pics up of the headunit and the Helix Director.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Hard feelings aside, I do hope that you will continue to update this build log. It looks awesome so far! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

HardCoreDore said:


> Hard feelings aside, I do hope that you will continue to update this build log. It looks awesome so far!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hard feelings?  Didn't know that we knew each other.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Ooooo, this is gonna be good. LOVE the Benz!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet car, sweet gear and sweet fab work! Tune in for this one!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a little more done today but ran out of MDF. The smaller cavity in the front will be the humidor and the larger cavity a storage compartment.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll be watching this one. Nice work so far. I'm sure you know about GAHH.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

customtronic said:


> Hard feelings?  Didn't know that we knew each other.


My bad? I got you confused with someone else. Cool build tho. Sub'd. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

OCD66 said:


> I'll be watching this one. Nice work so far. I'm sure you know about GAHH.


GAHH?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

https://www.gahh.com/

Good stuff for German imports....


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

danno14 said:


> https://www.gahh.com/
> 
> Good stuff for German imports....


Cool. Thanks. I didn't know. Newbie Benz owner.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a little bit done today.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm going to start over.* It's too wide between the front seats and it's bugging the heck out of me.* In the burn pit it goes and I'll start on a new one tomorrow.* Better to just do it over than to keep it and not be happy. A couple of extra days of labor a sheet of MDF. No biggie in the big picture.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

customtronic said:


> I'm going to start over.


Holy ****... really?

I mean, I admire your tenacity... but that's a lot of wasted effort.

Can't wait to see how this all turns-out.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

jimmydee said:


> Holy ****... really?
> 
> I mean, I admire your tenacity... but that's a lot of wasted effort.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this all turns-out.


$$$ wise, not too expensive....a sheet of MDF and a roll of template tape. Time wise....if I added it all up....a couple of days of labor. I have to live with it when it's done plus it's going to be doing the MECA and IASCA thing so I'd like it to be the best work that I can do.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

When I start over, I just call the first one a prototype.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

OCD66 said:


> When I start over, I just call the first one a prototype.



I like it!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I started building a new center piece to mate up to the HU console that I built. This one is much smaller with the humidor only. So far I like it a lot better. I might build a second one (3rd one if you count the one that went in the burn pit this morning) that has a Helix Director as well as the humidor in it. I'll then keep and wrap whichever one I like better. I try to get as much done on weekdays because my wife always finds something for me to do around the house and property on weekends.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking forward to more of this


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> I'm going to start over.* It's too wide between the front seats and it's bugging the heck out of me.* In the burn pit it goes and I'll start on a new one tomorrow.* Better to just do it over than to keep it and not be happy. A couple of extra days of labor a sheet of MDF. No biggie in the big picture.


****, You probably could have sold what you had done as a Universal fit for alot of vehicles and made enough for a pallet of MDF
That was pretty sweet.....you OCD perfectionist types.. 

I totally get it when something small irks you and you need to redo it. Happens way often for me


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> ****, You probably could have sold what you had done as a Universal fit for alot of vehicles and made enough for a pallet of MDF
> That was pretty sweet.....you OCD perfectionist types..
> 
> I totally get it when something small irks you and you need to redo it. Happens way often for me


I was actually thinking of doing this very thing if I decided to scrap the HU console also. I think it would have sold on one of the classic Mercedes forums pretty easily. My new plan keeps the HU console I built and will use one of two center consoles I'm currently building, one with and one without a spot for the Helix Director. I'm almost certain I'll be using the Director. My Panny is modified with Symbalink 16v balanced outputs instead of 3v RCA. Although I'm not using Zapco amps in this build I do have a Symb to RCA adapter so I'll be getting an 8v unbalanced output. I'll figure out where the Panny is putting out 6 volts to the Helix DSP and then use the Director as my volume control. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I like this new console much better. I get to keep the oem arm rests and it just looks cleaner and less cluttered between the seats...in my opinion.









This next pic shows where the Director will sit. It will be flush and not sit on top like this.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Much better. Are you going to veneer the center like Mercedes would have done? Would tie in nice with the dash pieces.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree. That would look awesome. The console shape is already very "old Mercedes," and flows well with the car. Blue (or black if you change the interior color) vinyl with some hydrodipped woodgrain in the center would be sweet.

Black interior and maybe redo all the woodgrain pieces in a gray woodgray or something would look sweet. Kind of update it, but keep it classy.

I love this...vacuum locks, not so much. lol

Jay


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

customtronic said:


> I like this new console much better. I get to keep the oem arm rests and it just looks cleaner and less cluttered between the seats...in my opinion.


Agreed, this new one looks better. Well done.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

OCD66 said:


> Much better. Are you going to veneer the center like Mercedes would have done? Would tie in nice with the dash pieces.





JayinMI said:


> I agree. That would look awesome. The console shape is already very "old Mercedes," and flows well with the car. Blue (or black if you change the interior color) vinyl with some hydrodipped woodgrain in the center would be sweet.
> 
> Black interior and maybe redo all the woodgrain pieces in a gray woodgray or something would look sweet. Kind of update it, but keep it classy.
> 
> ...





jimmydee said:


> Agreed, this new one looks better. Well done.



Thanks guys! Well, the current plan is to change the interior to black and wrap the console in black vinyl that matches the dash. I will be adding some white oak trim pieces stained to match the OEM wood pieces of the dash. I'll be making a trim ring for the HU and another wood trim around the hygrometer in the lid of the humidor. 





I have more ideas for wood trim in the trunk. White oak wood floor stained to match the wood trim pieces on the Audison amps.


----------



## makinsparks (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice build! Subscribed.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a little bit accomplished today. I started off the day by finally getting around to building a router safety guide that I've been meaning to do. I got bit really good about 10 years ago and almost lost the tip of my finger. Cheap and easy to build and it keeps your fingers away from the bit while working on small pieces.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Next I did a little more work on the HU console. First I used a template I made and a flush trim bit to cut out the hole for the HU.




Then I made a trim ring for the HU out of white oak. Here's the process I used for that.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I then worked on the mounting brackets, got the HU mounted, temp trim ring installed, and ready to start working with body filler in the morning.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking great!

Panny bottlehead sexiness FTW


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Blu said:


> Panny bottlehead sexiness FTW



Thanks. I agree. The Bottlehead is one of the sexiest HU's ever made in my opinion. I have an extra face and knobs for this panny that I'm going to get cerekoted satin black and then have graphics laser etched back on. Could possibly be the first black faced Bottlehead ever.....I've never seen or heard of another.

I also own a Panny CQ-VX5500KD.....black faced CD/MD player with VU meters. Looks awesome but I know the sound quality is nothing like the Bottlehead.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't get as much done today as I would have liked. I worked on the HU console and got that ready to wrap. I also made a rolling platform for my 100 amp power supply that I will bring with the car while at a show.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cutting board?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

```

```



danno14 said:


> Cutting board?


Crap! I didn't think of that. Would have been cheaper. I just bought a piece of 1/2" HDPE on Ebay for $17


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What power supply is that, and where did you get your magnets?
Love where this is headed!

After looking at your mounting scheme for the radio, I assume the sides will be removable. Magnets, as well?

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> What power supply is that, and where did you get your magnets?
> Love where this is headed!
> 
> After looking at your mounting scheme for the radio, I assume the sides will be removable. Magnets, as well?
> ...


Thanks Jay. The power supply is one that I picked up on Ebay years ago. I used it to run the display in my shop. I usually use Iota power supplies. Iota makes the power supplies that a lot of car audio companies rebrand as their own.....CAE, Stinger, etc but at a fraction of the cost. I also bought the magnets on Ebay. I spent too much money on my last build buying them from Home Depot. I found multiple sellers on Ebay selling them cheap. Pack of 100 magnets for $20 shipped. And yes, the sides will also be held on with neo magnets. I went a little overboard with the magnets on that trim ring. 4 of them would most likely have done the job.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

customtronic said:


> Thanks. I agree. The Bottlehead is one of the sexiest HU's ever made in my opinion. I have an extra face and knobs for this panny that I'm going to get cerekoted satin black and then have graphics laser etched back on. Could possibly be the first black faced Bottlehead ever.....I've never seen or heard of another.
> 
> I also own a Panny CQ-VX5500KD.....black faced CD/MD player with VU meters. Looks awesome but I know the sound quality is nothing like the Bottlehead.


That would be BADASS!
I have done the same with my Pioneer P9 - looks awesome


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

How goes it in Mercedes land ?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> How goes it in Mercedes land ?


Not too bad. I'm slowly getting the console wrapped. I'll post up some pics tomorrow afternoon when I have more to show.


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Who makes the adjustable profile tool that your using?


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Ahh, found it, Acu-Arc 

Great looking fab work. I'm now just looking for an excuse to build a layered project...but my Lawd the mess it makes


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Jdmeyers said:


> Ahh, found it, Acu-Arc
> 
> Great looking fab work. I'm now just looking for an excuse to build a layered project...but my Lawd the mess it makes


Yes! That it does. I created a huge mess because I built 3 consoles before I was finally happy with this current one. Yup, Acu-Arc..... 24" Adjustable Curve


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I have something very cool in the works for the cosmetics of the Panny Bottlehead! Been an idea of mine for years and it's finally going to happen this coming week. Black faced Bottlehead with new graphics! Pics won't happen until the end of the week.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

customtronic said:


>


That looks so cool like that! Brushed and clear wood a little varnished
But sure I can see the better fit to the rest of the interior if black.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great work so far. Really looking forward to seeing more progress - and hopefully getting you out to Finals so I can see it in person. 


-Steve


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Great work so far. Really looking forward to seeing more progress - and hopefully getting you out to Finals so I can see it in person.
> 
> 
> -Steve


Thanks buddy. Are you still in Modex? If so, we'll be in the same class. Modex in MECA and Pro/Am in IASCA.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

customtronic said:


> Thanks buddy. Are you still in Modex? If so, we'll be in the same class. Modex in MECA and Pro/Am in IASCA.



Yup, should be. The new vehicle has to be classed when it is complete, but I believe it will be ModEx.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Aaaaand...that's why I'm looking to compete Mod Street. lol

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Yup, should be. The new vehicle has to be classed when it is complete, but I believe it will be ModEx.





JayinMI said:


> Aaaaand...that's why I'm looking to compete Mod Street. lol
> 
> Jay


Lol. I just build it and let them put me wherever it falls in. Cutting metal and moving seat rails is what got me in Modex. My old Magnum was in Modified and that was a stacked class. Awesome competition!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've never competed before, and I know ModEx is pretty stacked, so I figured Mod Street would be a good start. After cutting metal in my last car to vent my kicks to the outside and building pods for the mids, etc, I just want something relatively simple. I may put the C3Cx's on the a-pillar later, but I don't want to cut this car up like the last one.

Jay


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Lol. I just build it and let them put me wherever it falls in. Cutting metal and moving seat rails is what got me in Modex. My old Magnum was in Modified and that was a stacked class. Awesome competition!


Lots of good battles over the years!

Keep up the good work on the install.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

lashlee said:


> Lots of good battles over the years!
> 
> Keep up the good work on the install.


Thanks Mike. If I remember correctly, you and I were in the same class for a while.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

lashlee said:


> Lots of good battles over the years!
> 
> Keep up the good work on the install.


Dude, you are still doing this? I haven't seen you in a few years.. I really need to make it to Knoxville, some day..

Steve, I think you have the Panny Bottlehead market covered.. panasonic should build you a special Edition one.. Also when I saw the car, Operation Thunderbolt come to my head.. Put some flags on it and ride it slow and low.. :laugh:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Dude, you are still doing this? I haven't seen you in a few years.. I really need to make it to Knoxville, some day..
> 
> Steve, I think you have the Panny Bottlehead market covered.. panasonic should build you a special Edition one.. Also when I saw the car, Operation Thunderbolt come to my head.. Put some flags on it and ride it slow and low.. :laugh:


Thanks buddy....but I don't live in Knoxville. I live in Olympia, WA...about 2400 miles away.  You might be confusing it from when I lived in Clarksville, TN. I lived there for 14 years but moved out here to Washington State 5 years ago.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, same class for a few seasons!

I'm not competing any more, its crazy how many more shows are going on closer to middle Tennessee versus here in Knoxville! I may hit a few as they come (I missed one earlier this year due to work) but it's not the priority it once was. Hit me up if you make it up this way, I'd like to catch on old times!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

lashlee said:


> Yep, same class for a few seasons!
> 
> I'm not competing any more, its crazy how many more shows are going on closer to middle Tennessee versus here in Knoxville! I may hit a few as they come (I missed one earlier this year due to work) but it's not the priority it once was. Hit me up if you make it up this way, I'd like to catch on old times!


The plan is to bring this car out to Louisville in October. Road trip for Bill Pleasant and I. 5700 miles roundtrip in my motorhome with the Mercedes on a trailer...5 day trip. Gonne be awesome. Just have to finish the car in time!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Save me a seat in the Benz!

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

​


JayinMI said:


> Save me a seat in the Benz!
> 
> Jay


You got it


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Teaser pic on the HU transformation. I just picked it up today after a trip to the Cerekote shop for a satin black finish. Next Monday or Tuesday the engraver will hook it up with new graphics.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Drool

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Doooood. That's gonna be slick!

Was thinking when you posted the black CD/MD one above that with your skills you could probably have one painted and silk screened.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Doooood. That's gonna be slick!
> 
> Was thinking when you posted the black CD/MD one above that with your skills you could probably have one painted and silk screened.


Thanks bro. The original idea was to have the Panny anodized black and then engrave but I couldn't get anyone to agree to anodize it without knowing exactly what kind of aluminum it is. So, I then got the idea of cerekote. I think anodized would have been bad ass I'm still very happy with the satin black cerekote. I can't hardly wait until Tuesday when I can get some lettering etched into it!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

customtronic said:


> Thanks buddy....but I don't live in Knoxville. I live in Olympia, WA...about 2400 miles away.  You might be confusing it from when I lived in Clarksville, TN. I lived there for 14 years but moved out here to Washington State 5 years ago.


Sorry Steve, That was for Lashlee, we go back, way back when Meca was like 3-5 years old or something like that.. 


Love the classic benz, hope to be in louisville this year too. Where does the line end?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Really hoping it all works out and this car gets finished. Bill Pleasant and I will be cruising out....5700 miles round-trip with a few detours along the way. Going to be an awesome trip!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I won't have very many updates on the build until Monday or Tuesday. I'll be busy all weekend building 15 eight-foot picnic tables for my son's wedding!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Glad I found this! Awesome work on a beautiful, classic Benz.  That Panny Bottlehead face plate looks fantastic. And really nice work on that center console, too. Just a heads up from personal experience....don't get to far along on it before sorting out how you're going to route or accommodate the USB cable at the Director remote's USB connection port with your flush mount. 

Hopefully, the work on the 15 picnic tables goes quickly and smoothly. Luckily it's a fairly straightforward and simple design which should be a breeze for you.  Congrats on your son getting hitched as well.

Tuned in to see how you progress. It's definitely looking great so far.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Glad I found this! Awesome work on a beautiful, classic Benz.  That Panny Bottlehead face plate looks fantastic. And really nice work on that center console, too. Just a heads up from personal experience....don't get to far along on it before sorting out how you're going to route or accommodate the USB cable at the Director remote's USB connection port with your flush mount.
> 
> Hopefully, the work on the 15 picnic tables goes quickly and smoothly. Luckily it's a fairly straightforward and simple design which should be a breeze for you.  Congrats on your son getting hitched as well.
> 
> Tuned in to see how you progress. It's definitely looking great so far.



Thanks buddy. Much appreciated!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Picnic table building....1 down, 14 to go!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice! Looks pro bro! 

How are you going to transport them to the wedding location, or is it gonna be at your place?!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Nice! Looks pro bro!
> 
> How are you going to transport them to the wedding location, or is it gonna be at your place?!


Thanks! Yup, the wedding will be in my back pasture. I have 15 acres and the fenced in area behind my shop is a good 5 acres...plenty of room.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

customtronic said:


> I couldn't get anyone to agree to anodize it without knowing exactly what kind of aluminum it is.


Just for my own personal knowledge, what does it matter the type of aluminum it is before they can anodize it? I wouldn't think it would be made out of anything much different that any other HU out there that has been anodized. I'm just curious.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Just for my own personal knowledge, what does it matter the type of aluminum it is before they can anodize it? I wouldn't think it would be made out of anything much different that any other HU out there that has been anodized. I'm just curious.


Exactly what I thought. I figured it would be an easy process. From what I was told the anodizing process could destroy the part if they don't know the type of aluminum. I'm guessing the process changes slightly from one type to another. A black anodized finish would have been awesome but I'm happy with the cerekote finish. No time these last two days to get anything else done. We built 14 picnic tables on Sunday and then got a call early Monday morning that my wife's dad passed away. I'm going to try to get a couple of hours of work done tomorrow before I go visit with mom for a while. It sucks but such is life. Something we all have to go thru at some point in time.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The headunit mod is complete! I'm very happy with the way it all came out!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow....that looks so nice. They did an awesome job on the lettering on the faceplate and the wood trim with the leather....nice touch.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks beautiful- congrats


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Wow! 
That center console is sick!

Blackface Panny Bottlehead!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tooooo sexy!!!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Beautiful work. I always thought the Panny would look good in black. While anodized would have looked great, I really like the soft satiny look of the Cerakote. Excellent work.

What color is the instrument cluster lighting? Can the lights in the Panny be modified? Iirc, they can be switched between the yellow to green?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I like it. Well done.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Beautiful work. I always thought the Panny would look good in black. While anodized would have looked great, I really like the soft satiny look of the Cerakote. Excellent work.
> 
> What color is the instrument cluster lighting? Can the lights in the Panny be modified? Iirc, they can be switched between the yellow to green?


Thanks! I agree. I've always thought that they should have made this HU in black.

Only way to change the color of the HU lights is to do an LED swap. The Mercedes has basic white lights on the gauge cluster. I might swap them to yellow. Not really sure yet.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

That looks fantastic!

Love the way it turned out...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow looks amazing!!!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was able to finish the center console and humidor today. Next I'll gut the interior in preparation for sound deadening and wiring. All of the interior will be black as I'm not a fan of the blue even though it's in great shape for a 50 year old car.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks awesome and fits the car perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Stellar!


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Sorry Steve, That was for Lashlee, we go back, way back when Meca was like 3-5 years old or something like that..


Sorry for the post hack Steve!

I still remember hanging out at Brad's shop, man that was a while ago!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Looks awesome and fits the car perfectly. :thumbsup:





ErinH said:


> Stellar!



Thank you gentlemen. Very much appreciated!





lashlee said:


> Sorry for the post hack Steve!
> 
> I still remember hanging out at Brad's shop, man that was a while ago!


Not a problem buddy! Mi thread, su thread....or something like that. lol


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a good buddy coming over today to lend a hand so I'm going to tackle the kicks I think. Always nice to have some help every now and then!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Console is looking great sir. Love the stained wood and vinyl finishes.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Console is looking great sir. Love the stained wood and vinyl finishes.


Thanks!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I saw this pop up on my FB feed over the weekend. Very nicely done! The entire console looks perfectly at home in the classic Merc.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Man it all looks super awesome ! Can't wait to see more !


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

wow, Panny front panel looks SICK!!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Excellent work! I hope that wood grain carries over in the rest of the installation!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

rayray881 said:


> Excellent work! I hope that wood grain carries over in the rest of the installation!


Thank you! That's the plan. I'm using the old school Audison VR amps with wood trim in the center. I'll do wood accents and a v-groove wood floor in the trunk stained to match the amps.


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks amazing Steve!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Read every word...lusted after every pic. Amazing. I am super jealous of your skills and since I am currently looking for a home in my car for my director, VERY jealous of your flush mounting at the armrest. Sweet.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Innovative:Cory said:


> Looks amazing Steve!


Thanks buddy! Good to hear from you again. Will you be at Finals? Will be great to catch up with you.




ARCuhTEK said:


> Read every word...lusted after every pic. Amazing. I am super jealous of your skills and since I am currently looking for a home in my car for my director, VERY jealous of your flush mounting at the armrest. Sweet.


Thank you. Very much appreciated. Helix just came out with that little pod to house the Director. Not sure of the cost but if you find a Helix or Hybrid Audio dealer they should be able to get you one. It makes flush mounting so much easier and cleaner.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Love the creativity and choices of finishes. And you have great taste in Cigars too. Nothing beats a good Monte Cristo.

Subbed for sure........can't wait to see more.


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

customtronic said:


> Thanks buddy! Good to hear from you again. Will you be at Finals? Will be great to catch up with you


That's the plan! Still trying to put something together for finals myself, but even I don't get a car done I will be there to hang out and support.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Innovative:Cory said:


> That's the plan! Still trying to put something together for finals myself, but even I don't get a car done I will be there to hang out and support.



Cool. See you there!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks Sharp!!!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

customtronic said:


> Helix just came out with that little pod to house the Director. Not sure of the cost but if you find a Helix or Hybrid Audio dealer they should be able to get you one. It makes flush mounting so much easier and cleaner.


I did not know that....great info! Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Tomorrow, just maybe, I'll get to work on this build!


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good job man this build is hospital sick.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was able to get a little work done yesterday and I'll do a little more today. Nothing really photo worthy...just working on the kicks. I have HAT C6's going in there, L1R2 and L3SE's going into dash pods. I'll be out of town this weekend putting on a MECA SQL show in Burnaby, BC Canada. I'm the NW event coordinator for MECA. Monday I have a paying job coming in the shop so that will take a few days and then back on my Mercedes.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm finally back to working on the Mercedes. Today I pick up the amps I'll be using in this build....a duo of Zapco Z-150.4LX's. I'll post some pics tonight after I get them home. I have about 60 days until I need to load this car on a trailer for the trip out to Louisville! The goal is to have the build completed by the end of August. Lots to do!!!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you're still working on this.  I'm looking forward to seeing your front stage setup!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I did a little horse trading today and got the new amps I'll be using in this build...a pair of Zapco Z-150.4LX!


----------



## audiodelic (Jul 23, 2017)

your build is an inspiration


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got some work done on the kick panels. A pair of Hybrid Audio Clarus 6 will go down here to take care of the midbass. I first cut out the hole I'd need and then laid down plenty of sound deadener. The kicks look flat in the pics but they're not. Makes it really hard to just mount a speaker down there and expect it to work as it should. I solved this issue by laying down 3 layers of fiberglass and making a mold of the kick. I then mounted the baffle that the speaker will mount to onto the 'glass.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Next I worked on some pressed grills. I chose this hex pattern because it matched the grill pattern on the Hybrid Audio L1R2 tweeters I'll be using. I have plenty of this material on hand but it developed some surface rust. I fixed this issue by using a rust removing solution followed by a good metal primer. I'll let that dry overnight and hit them with a few coats of satin black tomorrow.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I finished up the grills last night as well as some of the wiring under the hood. I basically got the Big 3 covered in techflex and cleaned up some of the oem wiring with Tesa tape. There's still a lot of work to do in the engine bay before it gets checked off the list. I was able to make a 170 amp large case GM alternator work in place of the 60 amp oem alt. I still have to get the brackets back out and clean them up on the bench grinder before giving them a few coats of paint. 



















Got the neo magnets installed on both the kick panel and the grill.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a few pics of the alternator upgrade. I still have to make the brackets pretty but I wanted to make sure they work ok before investing a bunch of time into them. I had some scrap 1/4" steel laying around so I first made templates out of cardboard and then transferred that shape to the steel.




































Next I worked on cleaning up the oem wiring by inspecting it all and then wrapping it in Tesa tape. I then covered the "big 3" in color coded techflex. 



















Also, I found some old school Streetwires that I be using in the build.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What did you go with for the alternator?

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> What did you go with for the alternator?
> 
> Jay


I bought a 170 amp Tuff Stuff from Summit Racing for about $230.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What application? Is it a GM alternator or something?

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> What application? Is it a GM alternator or something?
> 
> Jay


Ahh...gotcha. Yup. Large case GM. I did a little research on the vintage Mercedes forums and this is what I came up with. I did very minor mods and fabricated the brackets. Pretty easy swap.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't expect to get very much done on this build until next week. As I've mentioned before, my son is getting married here on my property this coming Saturday. This wedding has me building and fixing up all sorts of things on this little 15 acre farm. Once the wedding is out of the way it's "game on"! My good friend Bill Pleasant, also a long time car audio competitor and judge will be DJing the wedding, will then be spending weekends down here at my shop helping to get this Mercedes finished and ready for Finals. I have a few misc pics of the little bit of work I've managed to get done in the last few days. I'll post them later this morning.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was able to sneak out to the shop for a little while and get a few things done. I did a little more work on the kicks. Basically just got the rivnuts where they needed to be and also added some ensolite.











































Next I got the midbass wiring done and ready for some molex plugs when the brown truck drops them off.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the trunk floor. I'm going to be doing a white oak wood floor back here with a nice stain and gloss that matches the wood on the dash and doors. I first laid down sound deadening and then used a bunch of scrap chip board and CA glue to make a template of the floor shape, and then transferred that shape to 1/4" birch. The 3.5" oak planks will get glued down to the birch plywood after the tongue and groove router work.


----------



## gw2405 (Jul 4, 2017)

Beautiful car and fabrication, holy hell!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

gw2405 said:


> Beautiful car and fabrication, holy hell!



Thanks!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Wedding Day! Not only am I getting an awesome daughter-in-law I also get to start working long hours on the Mercedes build starting tomorrow!!!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been busy in the shop but don't have a ton of pics of the work. I hate when I get too focused and forget to take pics. It bites me in the ass when it comes time to get the install build book compiled. I managed to get the alternator brackets cleaned up and painted as well as painting the air cleaner, got the trunk floor template cut out, finished wrapping the kick panels and got the sub enclosure started. Here's the few pics I did manage to take.



























Here's the trunk floor template. I've since trimmed it down and will be gluing down 3.5" white oak planks, tongue and groove and then stained to match the rest of the wood trim in the car.











Here are a couple of pics of the sub enclosure. I messed up and didn't take pics of the t-nuts and router work involved. I'll have to go back and duplicate that process so I have pics for the install book. I designed the enclosure so I can totally seal off/funnel the front wave directly into the interior of the car. I still have lots of sound deadening to do in the area. I'll be using some 3/4" plexi for a window into the sub enclosure from the trunk side. I'm unsure of how I want to finish the inside of the enclosure. I sprayed a texture coating on the inside and then painted it an off-white to match the exterior. I'm not sure if I want to keep it white or go with a satin black as all of the trunk panels will be wrapped in the same black vinyl that I wrapped the kicks and center console in. I'll post pics of it and you guys can give your opinion on how the white looks.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's the inside of the sub enclosure, textured and painted with an off-white similar to the exterior of the car. The trunk will be wrapped in the same black vinyl as the center console and kick panels. The floor will be white oak planks stained the same as the HU trim ring posted earlier in this thread. Opinions? Inside the enclosure.....this off white or satin black?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

If the final build will be such that you can see the interior of the sub box (I assume so or else you would not have painted it?) then what about wrapping it also? Your kicks are so nice and clean, it seems like this box would look just as good.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Great build and thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> If the final build will be such that you can see the interior of the sub box (I assume so or else you would not have painted it?) then what about wrapping it also? Your kicks are so nice and clean, it seems like this box would look just as good.


There will be a fascade/beauty panel that covers everything from wheel well to wheel well, floor to trunk opening...if that makes sense. The sides of the sub enclosure will not be visible. 

I have the 3/4" plexi to make a window on the rear panel of the sub enclosure. My question to the masses was an opinion on the off-white color in my last pic that matches the exterior or the car or paint it a satin black to match the vinyl the trunk will be finished in.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I understood the question and was offering a third alternative of placing the vinyl where the white paint is now. If there were to be some (simple) illumination of the inside of the box, the white would look best. If not, I would go with black.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I understood the question and was offering a third alternative of placing the vinyl where the white paint is now. If there were to be some (simple) illumination of the inside of the box, the white would look best. If not, I would go with black.


Ahhh....gotcha. I thought that you was suggesting wrapping the outside of the enclosure in vinyl. I do plan to add some white cold cathode tubes inside.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The trunk floor is coming along. I got the planks in place and flush trimmed to the template I made a few days ago. They are stained and will get the first of three coats of gloss this morning.



































I also managed to get a little bit of work done on the dash pods. I got the fiberglass laid down and started working on the baffles that will house the mids and tweets. I also added the molex plugs to the midbass I was working on last week. Today I will continue on with the trunk floor and start working on the amp rack.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

A little bit more done to the floor. Coats 2 and 3 of clear.


















I'm kinda bouncing around from one part to another. While the floor was curing I started on the passenger side amp rack. While that adhesive was drying I worked on the mounting plate for the Anderson connector that will mount under the rear bumper.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Such a cool build. 

Black Box.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm coordinating and judging a MECA event today so no work on the car until later tonight. Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

A good buddy and myself spent some time brainstorming on the build for a few hours after the MECA show last night. We came up with a new direction on the front stage and worked on the seating positions. I'm feeling good about the front stage speaker placement. It should image nicely. I guess we'll find out in a few weeks when it's making music!


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome build.....a number of ideas I could borrow for my VW bus. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Lots of work went into the build these last few days! I made a bunch of progress on the front stage but I'm waiting for some materials to finish it up. I didn't like the angle or look of the dash pods so I just said "F" it and cut the dash up. The new plan is to mount the HAT L3SE's in the dash and the L1R2's in a-pillar pods. I also made big progress on the pass side amp rack as well as the external power connection (Anderson connector) under the rear bumper.


Here's some pics of the dash work. I'm missing a few pics but it will all make sense once my materials come in and I can finish this portion of the build.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm mounting an Anderson connector under the rear bumper with 4ga connected to my distro block to power the system while sitting at a show. I had a nice piece of aluminum stock and a good selection of stainless steel hardware. I have to buy a bolt and some washers for the ground to finish this part up.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

And finally some pics of the pass side amp rack. I started by making a dummy amp out of chipboard so I didn't risk scratching the real amp plus I did some welding with this amp in place. I'm using 1" square tubing to mount the amps to. I still have one more "leg" to weld onto the rack. I spent a ton of time getting them in place before welding it all together. I'm actually a crappy welder but the ugly welds hold so I'm fine with just grinding them down until they're pretty.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been very busy on this build but haven't taken the time to update the thread at all. So, here are some updates. I've been focusing on the pass side amp rack and fascade and the dash pad/speaker grills. I also got all of the wiring done from the dash to trunk including the main power cable from the battery.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the dash work.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was also able to get a bunch of wiring finished up.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome work and nice amps! Kind of brave to cut the dash! 

I would take care of that floor pan rust ASAP while you have it accessible. Remove as much as you can with a wire brush attachment, then use POR-15 or something similar on the structurally sound areas. And it looks as if you have the equipment and know-how to replace a floor pan or any rusted out sheet metal sections. Don't want you to fall through the floor on your way to a meet! 

On the Anderson Power Pole connector, why not just tap threads directly into the aluminum mounting plate and use lock washers between the connector housing and mounting plate, and also Loc-Tite the threads instead of having the protruding machine screws and nylon lock nuts?

I can appreciate all the work that you're doing! I've done a lot of similar resto and ground-up build work on classic, sports, and muscle cars (my dad is sort of a crazy Jay Leno type car collector, haha). We're just about to drop an original, but custom balanced & blueprinted engine back into a fully original '32 Model 'B' Ford pickup. Here come the Walton's, haha. It's a cool old truck. Ford Green with standard black fenders all around.

Staying tuned in to see what you do next. Looks awesome so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks! I have plans to replace the floor pans but it will have to wait. I'm planning on bringing this car to Finals in October. This car needs to be finished and ready to roll onto my trailer by Oct 6th. I'm a one man show and not a lot of time left. All of my car stereo buddies live too far away to help finish it. Any major repairs like sheetmetal will have to wait until after Finals.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a few more misc pics. Had some decals made for the pos and neg batt terms, removed the surface rust from the pressed grills, and painted the pass side amp rack.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Copy regarding the time constraints to take care the rust and other stuff! I can relate.

Those battery terminals look great. Nice touch with the color-coded emblem decals.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

Love seeing old cars modernized with today's tech. What body filler were you using during the build like on the beauty panels, etc.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Swaglife81 said:


> Love seeing old cars modernized with today's tech. What body filler were you using during the build like on the beauty panels, etc.


I use two different types of body filler....Duraglas for heavier, structural parts and Rage Gold for lighter, finish work.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was able to put in some good work on the build yesterday! I got the driver's side amp rack and façade about 75% complete. I still need to lay down some body filler on both of them before they are ready to wrap. Then I think I'll tackle the plexi window on the sub enclosure. Not looking forward to having to buy that 80 tooth Diablo blade for the table saw!  Probably work get any pics posted until Tuesday. My cousin is coming to visit this weekend. I haven't seen her in 30 years and we were all very close growing up. There were 4 of us kids and her and I are the only two left. Her sister and my other cousin both passed away at very early ages....in their 30's. I'm pretty excited to finally reconnect with her. So...no Mercedes work for the next couple of days.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I gotta ask...does it have that "Old Mercedes smell?"

lol...if you've ever worked on a Benz older than say, 1990, you'll know what I'm talking about.

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I gotta ask...does it have that "Old Mercedes smell?"
> 
> lol...if you've ever worked on a Benz older than say, 1990, you'll know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Jay


LOL....I know the smell and I'm happy to report that it is not present in this car.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was able to put in a few hours of work yesterday before my relatives arrived. I got the dash grills finished and I was also able to get the other amp rack built and the façade fabbed and ready to wrap. I also refinished the wood dash trim.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

And here are some pics of the driver's side amp rack and façade. I found some cool wire clips on ebay that I added to the amp rack. The 4ga power and ground will come across the top in the double clip and the speaker cables will go in the bottom, single clips. Should make everything like nice and neat. It's the little things like this that help get those few extra points needed during install judging. 4 out of the 5 MECA Finals Install wins I have were separated by only 1 point.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Your work is amazing Steve!
I sure would have loved to see those Audisons in there (I miss them! LOL).
But, this system, and especially the install, is freaking bad-ass!


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

wheelieking71 said:


> Your work is amazing Steve!
> I sure would have loved to see those Audisons in there (I miss them! LOL).
> But, this system, and especially the install, is freaking bad-ass!





555nova said:


> Amazing craftsmanship.


Thanks guys! Very much appreciated. The relatives have departed so it's back to work on the build in the am! Hoping to get the sub enclosure finished tomorrow and then start on the rear deck on Wednesday. I still need to finish making the carpet kit and then dye the seats, headliner and door panels black. Still so much to do but I finally feel like I'm making some progress!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow! I love this build. If by some chance on earth you ever decide to sell that Panny, please give me dibs (if not already given). I've owned like 5 of them at various stages over the last 10 years. I have yet to see the retail box though. Great to see an A-class build in a vintage vehicle. Props!

Oh yeah, where can I find that grille mesh material?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Wow, wow, wow! I love this build. If by some chance on earth you ever decide to sell that Panny, please give me dibs (if not already given). I've owned like 5 of them at various stages over the last 10 years. I have yet to see the retail box though. Great to see an A-class build in a vintage vehicle. Props!
> 
> Oh yeah, where can I find that grille mesh material?


Thanks! This HU is one of those things that I'll probably never sell.

As far as the mesh, I get most of that stuff from McMaster-Carr. Here's a link:
https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-perforated-sheets/=199mm3q


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The sub enclosure is finished and I have moved onto the rear deck! I will wrap all of the trunk panels and the rear deck at the same time so everything is still naked MDF at the moment.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

My plan with the rear deck is to do 3 pressed grills, Helix DSP on the passenger side, power/ground distro in the center, and a small tool kit on the driver's side. I just ordered more cable clamps and they should arrive on Tuesday. I was very happy to find this old school Streetwires distro block. I also have the matching 1/0 ANL fuse holder that will go in the engine bay by the main battery.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent work Steve. Looking forward to meeting you at finals and catching up with my buddy Bill P. 



Keep at it brother!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Be careful about those glass fuses. I've seen so many have an issue where they start passing like 3 volts. 

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a good bit accomplished today. This is all I will get done until Monday. I'll be in Canada all weekend putting on a MECA SQL event.

The rear deck is starting to take shape. So far I like it. It's hard to take a decent pic with the back glass. I'll stretch fleece and get the resin flowing on Monday morning.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Steve- if you want the non-glass tube fuse version of that distro, let me know. I have one of the ones that uses mini-anl fuses. You'd have to use your nicer plexi cover on it, but at least it would be the better fuse type.


Cheers,

Steve


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Steve- if you want the non-glass tube fuse version of that distro, let me know. I have one of the ones that uses mini-anl fuses. You'd have to use your nicer plexi cover on it, but at least it would be the better fuse type.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


THANKS! I'm definitely interested! Please shoot me a pm. I'm running out of money on this build but maybe we can come up with something that works.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got some more work done on the rear deck last night. I started working on the grills but wasn't able to finish them.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got the bodywork done and got it wrapped today. I also have all of the different pieces finished and ready to press some grills in the morning. I was also able to wrap the sub enclosure beauty panel. I stopped work early because it was the wife's birthday and we did the family dinner thing. The last few pics are the custom AR birthday present I built for her. Milled Mega Arms upper and lower, 16" barrel and purple Hogue furniture. I still need to go get her a Vortex red dot. The build quality of Mega Arms puts my Sig Sauer and Armalite AR's to shame. Amazing company and products.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The rear deck is complete and I've started wiring up the amps. So far I've gotten most of the power and ground wires cut to length, techflex, and labels finished. I'm just about done with the distro block. I might have to move a couple of the cable clips as the bend in the wire looks kinda funky. I have a few appointments today but I'm going to try and get started on the RCA's so I can install the Helix DSP.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That is one sweet looking deck!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Spent a few hours yesterday on the painful, boring task of building RCA cables. Hope to finish that today as well as clean up all of the wiring. Then it's on to the carpet and mounting equipment. I'll be making music next week for sure!


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

customtronic said:


> Spent a few hours yesterday on the painful, boring task of building RCA cables. Hope to finish that today as well as clean up all of the wiring. Then it's on to the carpet and mounting equipment. I'll be making music next week for sure!


This is honestly one of the best installs I've ever seen-your skills are incredible. I'd love to see this when I'm in Olympia or you're near Portland.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

mfenske said:


> This is honestly one of the best installs I've ever seen-your skills are incredible. I'd love to see this when I'm in Olympia or you're near Portland.



Thank you very much for the compliments. I just do the best I can with what I've learned from guys that are far better fabricators than myself and with the tools/materials that I have available. Seeing and hearing the car will be easy next season. It will be present at every MECA and most IASCA events in the PNW.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

customtronic said:


>





I think the install is exceptional but I want to hear some about this.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

Pure car stereo porn. Love the craftsmanship and as well I would love to see this in person being a MB tech myself. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

customtronic said:


> Spent a few hours yesterday on the painful, boring task of building RCA cables. Hope to finish that today as well as clean up all of the wiring. Then it's on to the carpet and mounting equipment. I'll be making music next week for sure!


Boring? I actually find it quite soothing making cables like that.  

In the photo above with the streetwires distro, where did you get those little power wire saddles from? Do they come in different gauge options? I could use something like that in my install.

And again, nice work.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

And not to sound like an ******* since you have already put so much time into the rear deck, but it would look sick if you took some thin sheet of oak and line the bottom of each cavity on the deck to match/echo the wood in the dash and trunk. It would totally tie it all together. 

Thanks for some good inspirations with my build. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Weightless said:


> And not to sound like an ******* since you have already put so much time into the rear deck, but it would look sick if you took some thin sheet of oak and line the bottom of each cavity on the deck to match/echo the wood in the dash and trunk. It would totally tie it all together.
> 
> Thanks for some good inspirations with my build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Great idea and wish I would have thought about it a couple of weeks ago. Too late now. I'd have to start over on that part and I have no time for that. I have 15 available work days to finish this build. This car will be on the trailer and heading to Hybrid Audio in GA on October 6th with myself and Bill Pleasant driving my RV. 5700 mile round trip and taking 15 days to do the trip. Looking forward to this road trip!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Weightless said:


> In the photo above with the streetwires distro, where did you get those little power wire saddles from? Do they come in different gauge options? I could use something like that in my install.
> 
> And again, nice work.


Agreed. Very nice work. :thumbsup:

I believe that the power wire clips are *StreetWires "Clip-Its"*. They come in 4ga and 1/0ga IIRC, and are available in the dual or two-wire configuration or just single sided/single wire. Unfortunately, I think that they've been discontinued and are hard to find now.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

They are just one of those things that I've had laying around so long I can't remember where they came from.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

This just happened at the worse possible time! I have extensive back and neck injuries from my time in the military. Every now and then a nerve in the center of my back gets pinched. It's always "take your breath away" painful. I can usually stop what I'm doing, slowly stretch and it goes away. It did this last night while I was building the wiring harness for the HU. This time it wouldn't go away. I was stuck on the floor of my shop, unable to get up for about 20 min until I got help. Now I can barely move. This sucks! I only have 13 days to finish this build! Ain't nobody got time for this!!! If this doesn't correct itself soon and I can't get some help this car might not make it to Louisville!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Steve. Hopefully the issue resolves its self quickly and you can find an extra hand or two help finish up the build.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks! I've been stretching all morning plus took some meds. Hopefully it will work itself out.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

I feel ya on the back thing, when I was younger I broke my back and had to have 2 discs removed, never been the same since but I keep on plugging on. Few years ago was upgrading pistons and turbo's on a CL65 AMG for a high profile customer. Entire engine out and apart on the bench and my back gave out with the job needing to go in 7 days. 2 days of rest followed by a terrible 5 days of wrenching in pain. The things we do....


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I took it easy today. I'm not back to normal but feeling a whole lot better than I was this morning! I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear you’re doing better!






brewmastr said:


> was upgrading pistons and turbo's on a CL65 AMG


^^^ That’s a job!!! $$$$
(I have an S65)


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

danno14 said:


> Glad to hear you’re doing better!



Thanks Dan. Much appreciated buddy!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The goal for today is to have it playing music! I have a my buddy Bill Pleasant coming by to help out....long time IASCA judge and competitor. Between the two of us we should make some progress as long as there are no equipment malfunctions! Wish us luck!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

What a cool build! I'm loving the fab work.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

This was an incredibly productive weekend!!! The car is almost finished! Probably won't be able to post pics until tomorrow night or Tuesday morning! Can't wait to get on the road for the trip to Louisville!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That is really really great news to see/ read.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd say that the car is about 90-95% complete. I had some equipment failures that I'm in the process of correcting and I'm waiting for a few misc parts that I ordered to arrive...screw, lighting for the sub enclosure, etc. I'll share some pics of the completed trunk and rear deck. Only thing that still needs to be done in the trunk is adding the lighting to the sub enclosure to match the amp lighting.

Completed rear deck.....Pass side: Helix DSP, center: Streetwires distro block, Drv side: small tool kit w/ multimeter, allen key set, flashlight, spare fuses




























And the completed trunk...minus the sub enclosure lighting.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow, I would be proud to be in the same room with that, let alone own it.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Weightless said:


> And not to sound like an ******* since you have already put so much time into the rear deck, but it would look sick if you took some thin sheet of oak and line the bottom of each cavity on the deck to match/echo the wood in the dash and trunk. It would totally tie it all together.
> 
> Thanks for some good inspirations with my build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeh I gotta agree. the fabrication work is fantastic but there is nothing to tie the Oak flooring into the rest of the install. 

I realize you have zero time to redo any portion of the install, but after finals You may want to consider either lining the sub enclosure with it and the rear deck panels.
You can likely find a laminate that has a similar grain and color instead of using real oak if space is a concern.

Otherwise, you have black vinyl. stained oak. white opening in sub enclosure. black background in rear deck (could also be white to match sub if not oak)

overall its incredible, just lacks a consistent theme throughout the install.


or you can just tell me to **** off


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll most likely do some minor changes before the start of next season but I'm happy with it as it is so I guess that's really the important thing. And I've know Mic long enough to call him an ******* so no offense taken. lol


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm calling the car about 99% complete at this time. Just a few things I still need to sort out prior to the LONGGGG drive to Finals in Louisville. I owe a big thanks to a few great friends that helped me get to this point.....lending a hand finishing the car, tuning help, lending me equipment, and making a repair on a piece of equipment that is kinda key to the entire system. Everything is working as it should and the car is sounding pretty damn good right now. In all of my appearances at finals in the past I had competed all season with the same car and had certain expectations for it. This year is different as I competed with my daily driver all year just to accumulate points. I have no idea how this car will place or how good the cars in my class are. I don't expect another 1st place win all though that would be great. I'd be happy with a top 3 win. Honestly, just getting to go to finals is cool enough for me at this point. I attended Finals every season from 2007 to 2011 with a few nice wins. I didn't think it would happen again being that I now live in Washington State instead of TN. I'm already planning on some changes for next season and hopefully another trip to finals! One of the changes will be extending the wood floor theme into the bottom of the sub enclosure. Great idea but it was suggested far too late in the game. Anyway...I'll post a few pic of the completed build later this week before the old girl gets loaded onto the trailer. I'll also update the thread along the way and then during the show. Hope to see a lot of you there. Feel free to stop by and say hi! Ciao for now.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Good luck at Finals! I am happy to see you were able to get everything pulled together in time.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Good luck at Finals! I am happy to see you were able to get everything pulled together in time.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice install, and good luck at Finals!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

LBaudio said:


> Nice install, and good luck at Finals!


Thanks!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

It came together nicely and I'm really looking forward to seeing and hearing this one at finals. You've got a good traveling partner there so the trip will pass quickly I'm sure. Our class is very difficult so yes a podium finish is a great accomplishment.

See you soon.

-Steve


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

what time does the line form to listen to this beauty?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, besides a good cleaning, the car is officially finished...at least until I make some changes this winter. I might have went a little overboard on my install book but it's better than not having enough pics.

Here are a few completed pics:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Well, besides a good cleaning, the car is officially finished...at least until I make some changes this winter. I might have went a little overboard on my install book but it's better than not having enough pics.
> 
> Here are a few completed pics:


Heading east!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Well please be safe, and have a wonderful time while there.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Heading east!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just crossed into Idaho on I90









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Well please be safe, and have a wonderful time while there.


Yep i second that


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

estione said:


> Yep i second that


Two of us doing the driving do that's a big help. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, that would appeal to me as well as I’m usually doing all the heavy driving.


----------



## willis36 (Apr 12, 2013)

Very new to this forum and car audio, and of all the build threads I have looked at, this one is one of my favorites! Very classy and fitting of the vehicle, you did one hell of a job with this. Looking forward to seeing more of this one, great work!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Good luck and again, great build. The car and system make a great combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

willis36 said:


> Very new to this forum and car audio, and of all the build threads I have looked at, this one is one of my favorites! Very classy and fitting of the vehicle, you did one hell of a job with this. Looking forward to seeing more of this one, great work!


Thanks dude....very much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Thanks dude....very much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


About to pass thru Wyoming and then into South Dakota. It's nice to have this monitor in the cab so I can keep an eye on the car.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That monitor is a smart idea. Looks like you're making good progress.

I'll be heading out there to arrive sometime Thursday afternoon.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

customtronic said:


> I'm calling the car about 99% complete at this time. Just a few things I still need to sort out prior to the LONGGGG drive to Finals in Louisville. I owe a big thanks to a few great friends that helped me get to this point.....lending a hand finishing the car, tuning help, lending me equipment, and making a repair on a piece of equipment that is kinda key to the entire system. Everything is working as it should and the car is sounding pretty damn good right now. In all of my appearances at finals in the past I had competed all season with the same car and had certain expectations for it. *This year is different as I competed with my daily driver all year just to accumulate points.* I have no idea how this car will place or how good the cars in my class are. I don't expect another 1st place win all though that would be great. I'd be happy with a top 3 win. Honestly, just getting to go to finals is cool enough for me at this point. I attended Finals every season from 2007 to 2011 with a few nice wins. I didn't think it would happen again being that I now live in Washington State instead of TN. I'm already planning on some changes for next season and hopefully another trip to finals! One of the changes will be extending the wood floor theme into the bottom of the sub enclosure. Great idea but it was suggested far too late in the game. Anyway...I'll post a few pic of the completed build later this week before the old girl gets loaded onto the trailer. I'll also update the thread along the way and then during the show. Hope to see a lot of you there. Feel free to stop by and say hi! Ciao for now.



I know I saw you with your daily rig at the first show I went to, but didn’t you have the Teutonic Beast on a trailer for the most recent MECA show? I know it wasn’t close to done, and I’m looking forward to hearing it when you get back from Finals. 

Travel safe Pal!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

danno14 said:


> I know I saw you with your daily rig at the first show I went to, but didn’t you have the Teutonic Beast on a trailer for the most recent MECA show? I know it wasn’t close to done, and I’m looking forward to hearing it when you get back from Finals.
> 
> Travel safe Pal!


You are correct sir. I dig drag the old girl to a couple of shows for MECA points. Got my lowest scores ever but I'm fine with that. You can surely get a demo at the next NW show after finals. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

customtronic said:


> You are correct sir. I dig drag the old girl to a couple of shows for MECA points. Got my lowest scores ever but I'm fine with that. You can surely get a demo at the next NW show after finals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



LMAO!!!

At least I can say *I BEAT YOUR SCORE* one time


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

danno14 said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> At least I can say *I BEAT YOUR SCORE* one time


Very true!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dude.. welcome back man!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Dude.. welcome back man!


Thanks! I miss it out here. I've been competing in WA since I left TN but it's not the same. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Sub'd


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

The car looks fantastic. Safe travels to you and Bill, and good luck at finals!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Car looked awesome in person! Great job.

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> The car looks fantastic. Safe travels to you and Bill, and good luck at finals!


Thanks!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Finally got home from finals last night at about midnight. I was a great 2-week road trip! The car didn't place as well as I would have liked but that's fine. Definitely have things to improve on before the start of next season. More tuning and rebuilding some things that were not quite right. The car won Best of Show in MECA Show & Shine. I had some issues that left me a 2nd place in IASCA Street Stock install. I would have won that class by a decent margin. I was only able to place 3rd in MECA Modex SQL and tied for 3rd in MECA Mod Install (ended with 4th on the tie-breaker). I wasn't in the top 3 in my IASCA ProAm class. BUT.....I call it all a success....I was able to make it to Finals and had an awesome time! We're already planning next year's trip!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad I got a chance to see it in person and help push it out Sunday night. Hope you get your gremlin figured out soon.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

customtronic said:


> Finally got home from finals last night at about midnight. I was a great 2-week road trip! The car didn't place as well as I would have liked but that's fine. Definitely have things to improve on before the start of next season. More tuning and rebuilding some things that were not quite right. The car won Best of Show in MECA Show & Shine. I had some issues that left me a 2nd place in IASCA Street Stock install. I would have won that class by a decent margin. I was only able to place 3rd in MECA Modex SQL and tied for 3rd in MECA Mod Install (ended with 4th on the tie-breaker). I wasn't in the top 3 in my IASCA ProAm class. BUT.....I call it all a success....I was able to make it to Finals and had an awesome time! We're already planning next year's trip!



Steve- First off, congrats on your podium finish. It was nice to finally meet you and see the beautiful car at finals. You and I were in the same Meca and Iasca classes and I'll say this: there is nothing to be disappointed about with a first run out to finals with the car and placing where you did. Our classes were extremely competitive this year and we had a record number of cars. Shame we didn't get down to listen to each others vehicles, but hopefully next time 

Again, great job on the car!


-Steve W


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

who's this guy?!



had no idea you were on here, steve m! completely missed this thread. awesome stuff you've done w/ the car.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Steve- First off, congrats on your podium finish. It was nice to finally meet you and see the beautiful car at finals. You and I were in the same Meca and Iasca classes and I'll say this: there is nothing to be disappointed about with a first run out to finals with the car and placing where you did. Our classes were extremely competitive this year and we had a record number of cars. Shame we didn't get down to listen to each others vehicles, but hopefully next time
> 
> Again, great job on the car!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro. It was great to meet you as well. I'm ok with what the car accomplished at finals. I now know things I need to work on before next season. Bill and I are already making plans for next year!



benny z said:


> who's this guy?!
> 
> 
> 
> had no idea you were on here, steve m! completely missed this thread. awesome stuff you've done w/ the car.


.
Thanks buddy. It was great to meet you and hang out with the team. It was a great weekend even if we did have to push the car onto the trailer.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME build!


----------



## Grenadineflaps$ (Jul 1, 2017)

Epic!!


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

Great build!! Made me start looking for an old MB 

// Chris


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Just a little update on this car. I competed with it this season in the IASCA NW series ending with competing for the NW SQ Championship. The car struggled all season with all 2nd place wins. Just prior to NW Finals I had Scott Welch of Hybrid Audio tune the car with a good "IASCA tune". Not only was I able to win the Pro1 class but managed to get the top score at finals and win the NW SQ Champion trophy. I totally didn't expect this win. We have some great sounding cars up here. Things just fell into place last weekend! 










On another note, I've already purchased my next competition car so a new build will start in a few months. Hybrid Audio Legatia X and Zapco Z-AP amps! Those that know me well know that I have a thing for wagons, the Magnum wagon especially. I was able to find a somewhat rare SRT8 Magnum in steel blue, 1 of only 142 made in this color! That being said, I put the Mercedes up for sale and good a good offer close to my asking price. The entire stereo system not including the modified Panny headunit goes with the car. That headunit has bigtime sentimental value and could never part with it. I'm installing a nice Pioneer 2-din nav unit in it's place so the new owner still has amazing sound. Here's a pic of the new magnum. Look for a build thread and a blog to start up in the next few months.


----------

